# 2012 specialized status 1?



## Masneri (May 23, 2012)

Looking at getting a dh/fr rig, last year was my first season really riding hard in about 6 years. I purchased a cannondale moto 4 and figured it would be a good all around bike, but as soon as the lifts started going at our bike park here I found myself focusing on that style of riding more and don't really want to destroy my bike there. A local bike shops have a few leftover status ones on sale for 2250, looks like a solid bike and major upgrade from what im rolling. It comes with an x-fusion vegance fork not to sure about it. The frames 200 mm rear travel so I could easily upgrade to a bigger fork if I felt the need to. Anyone have any input on these bikes?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Heard they are great all around bikes , playful on the jumps and able to shred down some of the gnarly stuff... Its not a race slacked out beast like a Demo but its def plenty of bike i think for you. Slap a dual crown on it and your good to go .


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Agreed. There is a lot of info over in the Pinkbike thread on the Status


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Some people don't like them but my wife has one and it is a sick bike. I rode it and I thought it was a very fun bike to ride. Her bike is a Small and I am 6' 230 and did not have any issues with it, aside from it being a small.
Side note....$2250 seems a bit high for 2012 Status 1. My wife got her Status 2 in April '12 for $2400. Seems like the '12 Status 1 should be around $2000


----------



## Masneri (May 23, 2012)

Yeah plus I can def. see myself wanting a Boxxer in the new futur. I bet if I showed up with 2000 cash they wouldn't turn me down.


----------

